# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  تعدادی نمودار ER  برای تحلیل سیستم بیمارستان

## ali_habibi1384

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .
بنده تعدادی نمودار  ER  طراحی کردم که مخصوص بیمارستان هستش . می خوام برخی اشکالاتی رو که اینجا دارم بهم بگین و اصلاحشون کنم . 
تعداد فایلها زیاد هستند و حجم آنها بالاست به همین دلیل اونا رو تک تک آپ می کنم .
نمودارها با نرم افزار ویزیو طراحی شده اند.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

back racking

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمودار بخش  ccu

----------


## ali_habibi1384

چارت سازمانی بیمارستان

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمودار بخش قلب

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بخش کلینیک ویژه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمودار بخش اورتوپدی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمودار بخش سی تی اسکن

----------


## sajjad951

سلام اینا رو با چی باز می کنی

----------


## najafzade

> سلام اینا رو با چی باز می کنی


سلام فردا دیر است.
اینها با VISIO باز میشن.

با تشکر :قهقهه:

----------


## sajjad951

visio چیه؟ می تونید توضیح بدید؟

----------


## whitehat

> visio چیه؟ می تونید توضیح بدید؟


نرم افزاری محصول ماکروسافت برای رسم نمودار های گرافیکی و انواع دیاگرام ها.
با کمی جستجو در گوگل بیشتر می توانید در این نرم افزار بدانید :)

----------


## hesam_a110

دردود بر شما
اگر مجموعه Cd یا dvd  visual studio  را داشته باشید معمولا داخل اون و یا همراه بعضی از cd های  office هستش
پیروز و نیک باشید :قلب:

----------


## Cave_Man

> دوستان هیچکی نظر ندادن که!


شابد همه از Visio استفاده نکنن بنابر این بهتره فایل ها رو بصورت Image اینجا بزاری نه فایل Visio
اینطوری بقیه هم کمک میکنن

----------


## behnamk

سلام 
ميشه بگي چه اطلاعاتي ( Document )در باره ي بيمارستان جمع كردي تا تونستي er بكشي؟

----------


## najafzade

> دوستان هیچکی نظر ندادن که!


سلام
از اینکه این فایلهای رو برای استفاده عموم گذاشتین واقعا تشکر می کنم.
مطالب بسیار جالبی بود.
البته فکر می کنم هنوز کامل نشده.
چند نکته هم در مورد دیاگرامها به ذهنم رسید که اگر هنوز هم مایل باشید بعد از جواب براتون همینجا می زارم.

با تشکر :گیج:

----------


## نازنین134

سلام 
من میخوام برای databaseیه برنامه بنویسم که موضوعش بیمارستان اگه کمکی کنید ممنون میشم :متفکر:

----------


## Elham_gh

> سلام 
> من میخوام برای databaseیه برنامه بنویسم که موضوعش بیمارستان اگه کمکی کنید ممنون میشم


Databse ش رو دارید و می خواهید برنامشو بنویسید؟

----------


## metadata-2010

سلام ، با تشكر از مطالب ارسالي . من به مستندات طراحي يك نرم افزار نياز دارم كه با UML طراحي شده باشه و نمودارهاي كلاسهاش كامل باشه .خيلي خيلي ممنون مي شم اگه كمكم كنيد . من هر چي پيدا كردم خيلي پيچيده و گسترده  است ، فهمش برام مشكله .

----------


## Elham_gh

> سلام ، با تشكر از مطالب ارسالي . من به مستندات طراحي يك نرم افزار نياز دارم كه با UML طراحي شده باشه و نمودارهاي كلاسهاش كامل باشه .خيلي خيلي ممنون مي شم اگه كمكم كنيد . من هر چي پيدا كردم خيلي پيچيده و گسترده  است ، فهمش برام مشكله .


خوب اينجا جاييكه كه مي تونيد سئوالاتتونو بپرسيد.شما شروع به طراحي كن سئوالاتتو اينجا بپرس

----------


## ARS2009

سلام دوست عزیز

با اجازه من هم از نمودارهای شما استفاده کردم کاملا عالی بود

اگر امکانش هست میشه موجودیت ها رو هم بذارید تا من و دوستان دیگر هم استفاده کنیم

" با تشکر "

----------


## ssvalen

مشکل نمودار شما این است که در نمودار ای ار اطلا از خط پیکان دار استفاده نمی کنیم و همه کار ها بصورت یک لاین است و مشکل بعدی هم این است که مثلا در قسمت سی تی اسکن تنها رابطه سی تی اسکن با قسمت های دیگر مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد و ما به ارتباط بخش های دیگر با بخش سی تی اسکن رو نداریم.

اقا اگر کسی نمودار دی اف دی سطح صفر بخش پرستاری و خود نمودار دی اف دی پرتساری رو داره بگذارد.

----------


## masoud_z_65

با سلام
با اجازه دوستان فایلای ویزیو رو تبدیل به jpg کردم تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## الهه گروسی

سلام حالتون خوبه خسته نباشید از اینکه عضو سایتتون شدم خوشحالم و یه خواهش دارم لطفا er بیمارستان رو رو سایتتون بزنید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دوستان در نظر سنجی شرکت کنند

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> سلام 
> ميشه بگي چه اطلاعاتي ( Document )در باره ي بيمارستان جمع كردي تا تونستي er بكشي؟


داکیومنت نداشتم. واسه پیاده سازی سیستم یک بیمارستان با تیم تجزیه تحلیل به بیمارستان اعزام شدیم.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

سلام. از اطلاعات با ارزشتون ممنونم. اگه اطلاعات بیشتری درباره بیمارستان دارید اعم از نمودار er و مدل های uml لطفا بگذارید.

----------


## azizeh

> خوب اينجا جاييكه كه مي تونيد سئوالاتتونو بپرسيد.شما شروع به طراحي كن سئوالاتتو اينجا بپرس


رسم نمودارentity relatioship for hospital system :خجالت:  :افسرده:  :متفکر:

----------


## programernew

نمودار UML هم دارید؟

----------


## Amin-Peyrovi

با سلام و تشکر. 
ER های شما خیلی خوب بود اما اینجا 2 اشکال وجود داره .

این ER ها قابل پیاده سازی در Database نیستند .
و اینکه این فایل هارو میتونستید در یک پست ارسال کنید.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اين تاپيك رو من خيلي وقت پيش زدم چون اون موقع ديال آپ داشتم مجبور بودم يكي يكي آپ كنم در ثاني همه هم كه adsl ندارن فكر بقيه رو هم بايد بكنيم.

----------


## shirran

عزیزم لااقل شما یه فرمتیو میزاشتی که بشه استفاده کرد ازشون

----------


## TeacherMath

این فایل ها   در صورتی که آفیس را کامل نسب کرده باشین با ie  باز میشن.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> عزیزم لااقل شما یه فرمتیو میزاشتی که بشه استفاده کرد ازشون


توي اولين پست گفتم كه با Visio  باز ميشه. يكي از نرم افزارهاي آفيسه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دوستان نظري ندارن ديگه؟

----------


## barname911

سلام 
برنامه visio کسی داره که بتونم دانلود کنم؟

----------


## hichagha

با سلام
دوست عزیز از اینکه اطلاعات خودتون رو در اختیار عموم قرار دادید جای تشکر داره. ولی دوست عزیز نمودار ER مخفف Entity Relation هست (یعنی موجودیت و رابطه) مربوط به درس پایگاه داده هست. شما در رسم نمودار ER باید موجودیت ها ، صفت موجودیت، ارتباط بین موجودیت، چندی ارتباط و .... مشخص کنید. که در هیچ کدام از نمودار ها درج نشده است. من بعید می‏دونم این نمودار ER باشه. این رو فقط ذکر کردم که باعث درک نادرست سایر دوستان نشه. اما بازهم از اینکه تجربه خودتون را در اختیار دیگران قرار دادید جای سپاسگزاری هست.

----------


## prg_mail

انجام نمودار های ای آر :   http://www.poroje.com/more.php?show&catid=4

----------


## یاس 111

با تکشر 
خیلی خیلی عالی بود 
مدل منطقی و فیزیکی کتابخانه و بیمارستان هم لازم دارم میتونید کمکم کنید ؟

----------


## maryam64-69

مرسی خوب بود اما در باره چگوننگی طراحی dfdها هم توضیح بدید

----------


## moghanlou

visio یکی از برنامه های office  هست اما باید جداگانه نصبش کنید

----------


## shrezaei

سلام 
من  تحلیل محیط عملیاتی بیمارستان و داروخانه برای درس پایگاه داده نیاز دارم می تونین کمکم کنید

----------


## raziehm

سلام
لطف کنین نمودار ERبیمارستان رو در سایت بذارین
نمودار های سایت پروژه خیلی ساده و ابتدایین

----------


## الناز ف

سلام اول اینکه ممنونم از اطلاعاتتون که در اختیار بقیه هم گذاشتید
منم تو درس بانک اطلاعاتی قراره نمودار بیمارستان و بخش اورژانسش رو کار کنم
البته استادمون به همراه توضیحاتش خواسته (نمودار ERرو که طراحی کردیم باید کاملا تعریفش کنیم و براش توضیح بدیم) که خیلی سر در نمیارم
اگه قسمت ارژانس رو کسی داره ممنون میشم بزاره
و دیتا بیسش رو
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## mozhgansoltanali

با سلام -برای توسعه یک مرکز نگهداری معلولین نیاز به رسم ER دارم.قوانین اصلی مرکز بدین شرحه:1-بیماری از بیرون پذیرش نمیشه وفقط روی اعضای مرکز خدمات درمانی انجام میشه-شعبه مذکور یک منشی داره برای تنظیم قرار ملاقاتها-چند مشاور وچند مددکار-هر بیمار بعد از پذیرش توسط مددکار دیده میشه اگر مددکار صلاح بدونه توسط مشاور مشاوره میشه REPORT  مشاوره یا مددکاری توسط منشی قابل دیدن نیست.من صرف نظر از صفات در همان قدم اول برای رسم نمودار نظر دوستان را میخوام.ابتدا عکس نمودارم را ببینید اگر تایید شد من صفات را اضافه میکنم.

----------


## mozhgansoltanali

هیشکی جوابمو نداد :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## esmael_g

راستی برای باز کردن همون مرورگر اکسپلور و... کافیه من باهمون هم باز می کنم اما یه ساده تر نبود التبه نه به اون سادگی پست قبل

----------


## برنامه نویس جوانها

> با سلام
> با اجازه دوستان فایلای ویزیو رو تبدیل به jpg کردم تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن


با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
لطفا در نمودارهای ER درج شده صفات موجودیت ها ، کلید اصلی و میزان ارتباط بین آنها و درجه ی ارتباط بین آنها را نیز ذکر نمایید.
نمودارER بیمارستان را بصورت کلی و با موجودیت ها ، صفات، ارتباط و ... قرار دهید.

----------


## minashabani

سلام دوستان من تازه به جمع شما پیوستم .من به یک مقاله ی انگلیسی جالب راجب به بانک اطلاعاتی ویا کامپیوتری نیاز دارم میتونید کمکم کنید ممنون میشم :بوس:

----------


## samane FA

دوست عزیز این خیلی به مدل er شباهت نداره...صفت ها...چندی ارتباط...الزامی و غیر الزامی....رو اصلا مشخص نکردید

----------

